# Plow Suggestion For 1993 Ford F-150 XLT



## JonCNY (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello from Iraq! I'm in the Army, from upstate NY, where we get alot of snow, and I just purchased a nicce little F-150 for my farm...great price, great shape, having some work done on it (yes--bought it from Iraq, LOL but knew a good deal when I saw it), and I'm interested in buying perhaps a used plow for it...would be solely for my farm, not going into business, etc. as the farm and my daytime job are enough. Any suggestions for a novice on what to buy? 
Thank you and Merry Christmas!
Pic attached...


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

I just finished installing a conventional fisher speedcast plow on my f150. Mine is a 7 1/2' blade, I wouldn't go with a bigger one. I istalled heavy duty springs in the front, WARN manual hubs and plan on adding timbrens also. I does fine for what I use it for, a couple of driveways. It'll be fine for your farm. Just go easy on it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get a Sno-Way. I had the same truck and ran 71/2' Sno-Way on mine. They are light weight and have down pressure.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

Blizzard speedwing 760sw would be my choice by far. its the only plow out there that designed for a 1/2 ton that does more then any straight blade plow can.

http://www.blizzardplows.com/speedwing.asp


----------

